# Is this something I should make room for?



## scooter_trasher (Aug 11, 2018)

Should I make room for this ? The price is hard to lose on




I'd wind up needing a couple parts


----------



## Sven (Aug 12, 2018)

i say "yes". but I have biker hoarder tendencies. (or would that be a disorder not tendency)


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes. Columbia Westfield bike with rack that is incorporated/integral to the frame. This is a very popular frame in custom bike circles.


----------



## RustySprockets (Aug 12, 2018)

I'd be all over that, if it were local.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 12, 2018)

Sure would make a bad a$$ wheelie bike with an upholstered rack & a Monark springer


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 12, 2018)

Got lucky and missed it , my wife may let me live another day 
Got lucky and missed a Schwinn fastback last night, for $50, it needs everything


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 12, 2018)

Hummm, Id walk past that bike but then again, it's not my cup of tea. Buy it only if you like it, not because its to cheap to pass up. Save the room for a much better bike.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 12, 2018)

I don't see the hobby in buying bikes that are nice & complete, that's more of a searching & spending hobby, mine is more of a rescue and building  hobby, than a hand money out and riding hobby, I like to take something that needs love and make it something again, I get my exercise moving bikes in and out of the garage and my joy from wrenching, painting and bar hopping, everyone is in it for their own reasons, I'll never be the garage and estate sale searcher, that's for those smart people that like to take advantage of someone that sells at under market value out of ignorance or desperation


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2018)

If the bike appeals to you then buy it. If not pass. Like you said all of us are in this hobby for different reasons and just because you can't see it there is great joy for many of us in buying nice, complete bikes that we can display, ride, and enjoy. That's what a hobby is about, right? Those people out there beating the bushes are a valuable part of this hobby. Without them many of these treasure would languish in barns, sheds or basements to rot and not be enjoyed. Insinuating that everyone who does this is out to take advantage of someone is incredulous. V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Aug 13, 2018)

Take advantage of someone because of ignorance or depression?     Give us a break.                                            Yeah, I took advantage of an "old guy" wandering around  a swap yesterday with his young friend, trailing this bike, asking everyone to buy it. He sold me this bike for 150 bucks, cause that's what I offered him. I resold the bike 5 minutes after I bought it for 125 bucks.  Was I taken advantage of, because I gave someone else a super bike , less the saddle, for next to nothing?  Or am I just ignorant?


----------



## Boris (Aug 13, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> I don't see the hobby in buying bikes that are nice & complete, that's more of a searching & spending hobby, mine is more of a rescue and building  hobby, than a hand money out and riding hobby, I like to take something that needs love and make it something again, I get my exercise moving bikes in and out of the garage and my joy from wrenching, painting and bar hopping, everyone is in it for their own reasons, I'll never be the garage and estate sale searcher, that's for those smart people that like to take advantage of someone that sells at under market value out of ignorance or desperation



Thanks! Things were getting kind of quiet around here.


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> If the bike appeals to you then buy it. If not pass. Like you said all of us are in this hobby for different reasons and just because you can't see it there is great joy for many of us in buying nice, complete bikes that we can display, ride, and enjoy. That's what a hobby is about, right? Those people out there beating the bushes are a valuable part of this hobby. Without them many of these treasure would languish in barns, sheds or basements to rot and not be enjoyed. Insinuating that everyone who does this is out to take advantage of someone is incredulous. V/r Shawn



I agree.I dont always screw someone on the price of a bike unless i could.I always look for the best they will take.I dont make offers.I always let the seller shoot out the first price. The person who shoots out the first price should ALWAYS be the seller. Its a huge advantage to force the seller to throw out a price.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah, Vince and I have some real screw bike stories to share, back in the days before the computer. A certain Eddie Boros.....Ha, Ha.


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2018)

I learned as a young whippersnapper the "take no prisoners" mentally  in bike collecting. Learned from the best.lol  Thank you Ed Boros.lol


----------



## Boris (Aug 13, 2018)

vincev said:


> I learned as a young whippersnapper the "take no prisoners" mentally  in bike collecting. Learned from the best.lol  Thank you Ed Boros.lol




Never knew the man. But I've heard you guys talk about him. It really paid off in the long-run for him didn't it?


----------



## the tinker (Aug 13, 2018)

Well stated Vince!   Hey Vince , I'm selling my collection because of desperation. You and the guys won't take advantage of old tinker , will you?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 13, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Take advantage of someone because of ignorance or depression?     Give us a break.                                            Yeah, I took advantage of an "old guy" wandering around  a swap yesterday with his young friend, trailing this bike, asking everyone to buy it. He sold me this bike for 150 bucks, cause that's what I offered him. I resold the bike 5 minutes after I bought it for 125 bucks.  Was I taken advantage of, because I gave someone else a super bike , less the saddle, for next to nothing?  Or am I just ignorant?  View attachment 851919
> 
> View attachment 851918
> 
> ...




I'm betting you were profusely thanked and are a real pal to somebody now.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Well stated Vince!   Hey Vince , I'm selling my collection because of desperation. You and the guys won't take advantage of old tinker , will you?



What's that Tinker? You're a Desparado? oh sorry you have de perspiration. Put a lil deordorant on it. You sell your mead?


----------



## the tinker (Aug 13, 2018)

No, not yet. My friends are all low balling me.......Hey , I just got an idea!  I know someone who wouldn't screw me. I'll P.M. him.....he's on this thread!
Speaking of poor old Ed, sadly, he had to take care of his wife Lois for the last ten years of her life. Blind, on dialysis and in a wheel chair, it was a full time job for the old guy.   Ed was a paratrooper in the army, a lot of folks did't know that.  He had the largest collection of bicycle head badges you ever seen. Got them back when nobody else wanted them. RIP Mr. Ed.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2018)

the tinker said:


> No, not yet. My friends are all low balling me.......Hey , I just got an idea!  I know someone who wouldn't screw me. I'll P.M. him.....he's on this thread!
> Speaking of poor old Ed, sadly, he had to take care of his wife Lois for the last ten years of her life. Blind, on dialysis and in a wheel chair, it was a full time job for the old guy.   Ed was a paratrooper in the army, a lot of folks did't know that.  He had the largest collection of bicycle head badges you ever seen. Got them back when nobody else wanted them. RIP Mr. Ed.




They're not you friends if they are low-balling you. You are a straight shooter, they should pay your asking price.


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Well stated Vince!   Hey Vince , I'm selling my collection because of desperation. You and the guys won't take advantage of old tinker , will you?



You know me.Top prices paid by good ol'Uncle Vince. Check the rest and I am the best !  I would not low ball ya Tinker. TRUST ME.I even pick up,no packing and shipping.I know you have a Ranger that would get ya about $700 but ol Uncle Vince would give ya $800 ! Thats the  kind of guy I am !


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 13, 2018)

bricycle said:


> What's that Tinker? You're a Desparado? oh sorry you have de perspiration. Put a lil deordorant on it. You sell your mead?




You're supposed to drink your mead.


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2018)

bricycle said:


> They're not you friends if they are low-balling you. You are a straight shooter, they should pay your asking price.



Tinker shot pretty straight when he landed that bike for $150.lol


----------



## the tinker (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah, I should have said 100.  I shouldn't have re-sold that bike for 125 either.
Was I:

A.  ignorant

B. DESPARATE

C. DEPRESSED

D.  ONE HECK OF A NICE GUY.


----------



## anders1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Sven said:


> i say "yes". but I have biker hoarder tendencies. (or would that be a disorder not tendency)[/QUOTe       “Addiction “


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 13, 2018)

Ha Ha Ha, sounds like that struck a cord, around here nearly everyone that goes to yard and estate sales are looking for whatever they can get over on by buying something for as close to nothing as they can get and more so than not trying to flip it, there are of course exceptions


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Yeah, I should have said 100.  I shouldn't have re-sold that bike for 125 either.
> Was I:
> 
> A.  ignorant
> ...



At least you sold it to a nice lady. Although I would have asked $225 without seat.


----------



## Boris (Aug 13, 2018)

Was looking for the Weekly World News cover with the family that paid only full price for everything, but I couldn't find it, so this cover will just have to do.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 18, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> Got lucky and missed it , my wife may let me live another day
> Got lucky and missed a Schwinn fastback last night, for $50, it needs everything
> View attachment 851433



You know it's funny, but sometimes it feels just as good to lose out on a deal. Means you still have money and space if something else comes along. I've been on a roll lately with "good deals" and actually hope it ends so I can get to work on some of the projects. Can't get myself to not look, but relieved when nothing turns up. Sounds like a confessional doesn't it !!!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 20, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> You know it's funny, but sometimes it feels just as good to lose out on a deal. Means you still have money and space if something else comes along. I've been on a roll lately with "good deals" and actually hope it ends so I can get to work on some of the projects. Can't get myself to not look, but relieved when nothing turns up. Sounds like a confessional doesn't it !!!



Ya with 13 bikes in the garage,plus with what they get for parts and what you can't get back for a completed bike, it's almost as if even washing one and putting on tires is a loosing proposition, unless you buy a complete bike to get a part and part the rest out, not wanting to be a bike stripper I don't know why I even bother, sooner or later I'm gonna have to recoup some money and that's going to suck.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 23, 2018)

Nice middleweight Columbia Firebolt. Only made from 63-64 (or thereabouts) with integrated rear carrier. Tank and light housing are tough and expensive to find. These make nice custom /rat bikes. Here is one I added balloon tire wheels, chrome fenders  and bullet Headlight. These are great riders!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 23, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> Nice middleweight Columbia Firebolt. Only made from 63-64 (or thereabouts) with integrated rear carrier. Tank and light housing are tough and expensive to find. These make nice custom /rat bikes. Here is one I added balloon tire wheels, chrome fenders  and bullet Headlight. These are great riders!View attachment 856889



Nice bike , but that prewar seat looks out of place, you should send it to me and I'll send you a nice stretch vinyl 60s Messinger, I had  on this Schwinn, it's waterproof and easier to care for than leather ,you'll be much happier


----------

